# Dropping my 24 season pass. Who's with me?



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I've mentioned a few times in various threads that I've been trimming my season pass list, and the biggest cut I'm making this season is going to be 24. I've seen the last 4 seasons and the premise just gets crazier every time and the breakneck pace of plot twists more unbelievable.

Sure, I get the concept of suspending disbelief when it comes to a TV show, but this time around, I've finally lost all desire to watch Jack Bauer get out of another Day From Hell. Anyone with me?


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

Um, nope


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Are you kidding?! Even a less-than-average "24" is better than 95% of the crap out there now !


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Bring back the Mountain Lion!!


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

I'll answer once I've finished the remaining 22 episodes from last season.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

13 votes in and it's not looking too good for me.

Mind you, I told myself I'd stop watching Las Vegas and that lasted about 3 hours.

I have issues.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I stopped watching soon after Kim encountered the cougar, but after reading so much about how much better the show was last season, I may add the SP again this season. I liked the show a lot during the first season.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I think last season was the best ever!! No (or not much) of that awful daughter Kim and I loved the addition of some of my favorite actors, Kim Raver, William Devane and the actress previously from La Femme Nikita. I was with you the season before this one, but my sil watches it and we love to discuss it, so I kept watching and enjoyed it a lot more than the previous two seasons.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I agree, S4 was great. I thought it lost steam during 2 and 3, but 4 was terriffic. Definitely looking forward to 5.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Nope, the only way you'll get my 24 from me is to pry it from my cold, dead hand...


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

This season will be overseen by David Fury from Lost and Manny Coto from Enteprise and Odyssey 5. Are you kidding me to drop it? Maybe if Jack Bauer starts raping puppies.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I recorded all the episodes for season 4, but ended up deleting them once I realized that I wasn't watching them even when I had the time.

So yes, my SP was dropped.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

NoThru22 said:


> Maybe if Jack Bauer starts raping puppies.


... that has sweeps week written all over it...


----------



## Malibyte (Jun 12, 2005)

Nope. I don't have time to watch much TV, but "24" is up there with "CSI", "Alias", and the new "Battlestar Galactica". Those four are my whole Season Pass list.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

NoThru22 said:


> This season will be overseen by David Fury from Lost


Not only Lost, David Fury was a key writer for both Buffy and Angel.


----------



## highwire (Jan 14, 2001)

Bring back Elisha Cuthbert. Give her character a bikini and laryngitis and I'm there!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Azlen said:


> Not only Lost, David Fury was a key writer for both Buffy and Angel.


Who also starred in the musical episode of Buffy, "Once More With Feeling," as the "They got the mustard out!" guy.


----------



## TiVo Mel (Jun 21, 2005)

I gave up about a third of the way through season 3. Not because of lack of interest, but rather lack of time. This show just requires way too much of a time investment. This current season won't end until some time in June.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> Who also starred in the musical episode of Buffy, "Once More With Feeling," as the "They got the mustard out!" guy.


Which is on tomorrow morning on FX.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

NoThru22 said:


> .... Are you kidding me to drop it? Maybe if Jack Bauer starts raping puppies.


What if they're Arab Terrorist puppies? And he just removes their dew claws?


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

5thcrewman said:


> What if they're Arab Terrorist puppies? And he just removes their dew claws?


All I'm saying is sometimes you just have to decapitate a puppy and carry its head around in a bowling ball bag for the greater good.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

NoThru22 said:


> Maybe if Jack Bauer starts raping puppies.


That is the funniest thing I have seen on here in 2006...


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

I just got into 24. I think I'm caught up now through A&E and am ready for a new season. It will be weird not being able to have weekly lost mini-marathons and instead have to wait a week between episodes.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

hefe said:


> ... that has sweeps week written all over it...





5thcrewman said:


> What if they're Arab Terrorist puppies? And he just removes their dew claws?





Chapper1 said:


> That is the funniest thing I have seen on here in 2006...


Will any of this love translate into any book sales? I think not.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

I voted no more 24 but if David Fury is involved I guess I'll give it a chance. 

Emily


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Expect a visit from Mr. Bauer if you delete the 24 season pass.


----------



## tivogangster (Jan 3, 2006)

I hear that it is easier to quit heroin than to stop watching 24. That show is the reason that I bought a Tivo.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I feel 24 has been improving season-by-season, especially since they ditched Jack's daughter.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

I just watched Season 1 over the holidays. I'm so hooked!


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

David and Manny are more than involved, they are the new executive producers and head writers.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

24 has never done anything for me...but my husband is a die hard fan and it was the second listing on our season pass. Lost is my fave and it is #1. (yes, I control the tivo remote in my house - but only until he learns how to use it)


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I didn't vote, there really isn't an option there for how I feel. Yeah, bad 24 is better than most of what's on anyway but there is a limit and I'm close to it. 24 is on the bubble for me.


----------



## sakura panda (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm trimming our season passes, but 24 is #1 on the season pass list and it will probably stay there for at least as long as a couple of other ones that I think are less interesting, but can't bring myself to delete.  

--Katie


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

I'm watching again, but if they start refreshing any hard drives, I might change my mind.

It's not so much the over-the-top terrorist plots that bother me, it's the detail stuff - their inability to establish a perimeter, their ability to link to a surveillance camera with infinite zoom capability anywhere in the world, except where they REALLY need it, etc. Still, like I said, I'm watching, so it doesn't bother me _that_ much, obviously.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

no way man...looking forward to another season of 24


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Currently, 24 is my #2 SP.


----------



## DeputyTIVO (Dec 2, 2001)

24 is #2 behind Lost for me. It definitely has issues, and more than a couple really dumb story lines along the way (anything related to Kim for sure), but as a whole I find it an action-packed interesting and fun romp. Wife likes it too. I hear that it is much better if you watch it week to week, as opposed to several episodes in a row ... hides the plot holes better.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

jeff125va said:


> It's not so much the over-the-top terrorist plots that bother me, it's the detail stuff - their inability to establish a perimeter...


First rule of 24...

Don't talk about the perimeter.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I'll watch with my finger on the delete button. I haven't really been all that enthralled since the first season, and even then I felt betrayed by the writing at the end. Nonetheless, I still watch for the hopes that it will surprise me.


----------



## Dr_Death (Nov 25, 2002)

Are you crazy!!

I can't wait for the new season to start. The early clips look great, and I'm hoping for some great new black-ops Jack action.

Best show on TV, no question.


----------



## DRobbins (Dec 23, 2001)

If you've seen the previous seasons, I don't know what you'd have to lose by trying the first few episodes of this season's 24. You can always stop watching it if it stinks as much as you expect, but if you delete the season pass before the season even starts, and then everyone tells you how great it was, you'll have to wait for the dvds to come out to catch up.

I'll be giving it at least a few episodes before make a decision. But without Behrooooooooooz, I don't know if it'll be worth watching. 

--Debbie


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Behrooz was eaten by a mountain lion.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Alright, the boycott is officially called off. I'll at least try the first 4 episodes.

So it doesn't look like I completely succumbed to peer pressure, I'll claim it's because David Fury is involved. That's my story, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

hefe said:


> First rule of 24...
> 
> Don't talk about the perimeter.


Nice. :up:


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

Well, I'm a first timer. I want to see what all the hype is about.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

About midway through last season I promised myself it would be my last. True to my word, I have cancelled the SP.


----------



## hereafter (May 18, 2005)

DRobbins said:


> I'll be giving it at least a few episodes before make a decision. But without Behrooooooooooz, I don't know if it'll be worth watching.


At the rate this show goes, Behrooz will be working at CTU with Kim, Chloe and Edgar. He'll be fighting with Edgar over whose computer terminal they're going to use to decrypt something an hour too late. Maybe he'll be the new receptionist for CTU, so Edgar and Chloe don't have to answer the phone while poorly protecting the entire country from their computers...

And yes, I'm going to keep watching, by the way...


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

DRobbins said:


> I'll be giving it at least a few episodes before make a decision. But without Behrooooooooooz, I don't know if it'll be worth watching.
> 
> --Debbie


Oh they GOTTA bring back Behrooooooooooooooz!


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

My friend today was all excited because she thinks she may have a connection and possible chance to meet one of the writers (not one that you mentioned). This is her all time fav show, she would never ever stop watching it. 

I can't answer your poll though, as I've never seen it and I don't like spy shows so probably never will.


----------



## Blackssr (Mar 4, 2004)

jschuur said:


> I've mentioned a few times in various threads that I've been trimming my season pass list, and the biggest cut I'm making this season is going to be 24. I've seen the last 4 seasons and the premise just gets crazier every time and the breakneck pace of plot twists more unbelievable.
> 
> Sure, I get the concept of suspending disbelief when it comes to a TV show, but this time around, I've finally lost all desire to watch Jack Bauer get out of another Day From Hell. Anyone with me?


Are you nuts? 24 is the best show on TV in the last twenty years!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Spy show? What spy show???


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

The writers have the problem that the show is called "24" so every viewer knows that whatever happens in the first 15 hours or so, no matter how apocalyptic it seems, is all just fluff that will mean nothing in the end. It drives me absolutely nuts to see how every hour has the bad guys getting away, again!!!!!, because of some stupid problem at CTU. 

But the damn thing makes my heart pound. That's quite enough.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Dude, no way. There's nothing better than the Jack Bauer Power Hour.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Behroooooooooz! Where are you? Why are you a disappearing character? Why did the writers violate scriptwriting 101 with you? Come back!!! 

"24" is some of the best TV I've seen in awhile (the new "Battlestar Galactica" too). I am *dying* to see it when it starts soon. Supposedly the first episode is supposed to be kick as*.

I only started watching with Season 4 last year, and then rented the first three seasons soon afterwards, SO it's still a "fresh" show in my mind. If I had been watching over the past four years, who knows if I'd be less excited?

Incidentally, I think I started the whole "Behroooooooz" thing when I mentioned my roommate and I made fun of the way his mother spoke his name. What monster have I created?!?!? LOL!!!!!


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

Jack Bauer could interrogate a phone book and the show would still be awesome.
Looking forward to the season premier!


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

efilippi said:


> The writers have the problem that the show is called "24" so every viewer knows that whatever happens in the first 15 hours or so, no matter how apocalyptic it seems, is all just fluff that will mean nothing in the end. It drives me absolutely nuts to see how every hour has the bad guys getting away, again!!!!!, because of some stupid problem at CTU.
> 
> But the damn thing makes my heart pound. That's quite enough.


It's never been said better. I'll still be watching.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

hefe said:


> Spy show? What spy show???


Isn't he a spy or government agent or something like that? It's like a thriller novel, right? (Not that there's anything wrong with that!)


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm forgetting which seasons are which now. I remember I watched the first season, gave up on the season with chase and prison break out, and watched last season with behrooz. But I think I'm missing a season. If this coming season is season 5, what am I missing?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

4inziksych said:


> Isn't he a spy or government agent or something like that? It's like a thriller novel, right? (Not that there's anything wrong with that!)


I consider it a fairly straightforward action show. Spy show implies a quality that I just don't see in 24. It's more like police or military action than any real sort of espionage, IMO.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

JETarpon said:


> I'm forgetting which seasons are which now. I remember I watched the first season, gave up on the season with chase and prison break out, and watched last season with behrooz. But I think I'm missing a season. If this coming season is season 5, what am I missing?


Season 2.


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

> *While I think the show has lost some steam, I'll be tuning in again.*


I voted this way. My wife says every time she sees any part of 24, someone's always running and yelling and it stresses her out. Pretty accurate.

I'll at least watch the start of the season to see where they're headed. Not exactly looking forward to it, but I'll be there.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Season 4 was by far the worst, although the dropping of Kim did have a lot of merit. Way too much misdirection for misdirection's sake crammed into 24 hours. When each major terrorist attack is just a decoy to advance the NEXT terrorist plot -- what were there, 8 different ones last season within a 24 hour period, all dependent on the one before it? -- the writers lost their way.

That being said, I just added my SP for Day 5.  I only have 6 SP's right now.... I feel like I have room for a few more.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

We've had nukes in America, President's killed, God knows what else... Where can they go this season? Probably incinerate North America as a feint towards the whole world? Which is a feint in the real scheme, to turn off the sun? Something like that.

I wouldn't mind having Kim give me courage through all the pain.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I just love this show. I am all in for the ride - can't wait for the next "day" to begin!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

MacThor said:


> Season 4 was by far the worst...


There is a mountain lion that might disagree...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I really felt that season one was the worst in terms of writing. But I still liked it the most because it was the first season of a show with an exciting format. 

I don't like shows where you have to figure out who the mole is but the writers haven't even decided so the whole thing makes absolutely no sense due to insane swiss-cheese plot holes when they reveal the answer.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

jack bauer rules all season pass cancelers, and will wind up at the business end of chloes gun. tony rules too.


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

dagap said:


> I'll answer once I've finished the remaining 22 episodes from last season.


But my significant other is a dyed-in-the-wool Kieferite so we'll queue them all up and watch them about 3/4ths of the way into the season...it helps to have a safety net with Fox: we tend to watch a lot of movies during the fall and by Christmas we know what to watch that hasn't been cancelled. I'm happy I didn't get sucked in to Reunion.


----------



## canonelan2 (May 11, 2001)

I just finished rewatching Seasons 1 & 2 on DVD. (I'm 7 hours into season 3 and I plan to rewatch Season 4 before I start 5) and I gotta say that seasons 1 & 2 were good, solid seasons of TV. 

Any previous problems I had with them surrounded Kim and since I just went in thinking that she's just a stupid kid, it didn't seem as bad. I've known many girls like her that would act similarly in the same situation.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Was season 2 the nuke in the desert, poison hand season? I guess I did see that one.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

JETarpon said:


> Was season 2 the nuke in the desert, poison hand season? I guess I did see that one.


That was season 1.


----------



## Z-Todd (Jun 11, 2005)

hefe said:


> Nope, the only way you'll get my 24 from me is to pry it from my cold, dead hand...


Amen. Truer words could not be written. I can't even believe this topic could be open for discussion.

'24' is hands down the BEST show in the history of Prime Time network television. Nothing compares to it. Nothing ever will.

The day I miss a single ep of 24 is the day I let Charles Manson have his way with me. Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

jradford said:


> That was season 1.


Actually, it was Season 2.

Season 1 was the "try and assassinate Candidate Palmer" season.


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

I just finished season 4. I have watched them all on DVD so my only problem is how the hell am I going to try to watch this show one time a week. Usually it was 4-5 a night. Season 4 I think was my favorite so far. I like the Mummy as the main abd guy. That was cool.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Z-Todd said:


> '24' is hands down the BEST show in the history of Prime Time network television. Nothing compares to it. Nothing ever will.


_Nothing ever will? _

When people say things like this, I have to wonder how many television shows they've watched. 24 is a good show, but I wouldn't rank it very highly on my list of the best shows ever. When it's good, it's great, but it's uneven at best and wildly implausible and utterly ridiculous at times. It's a great thrill ride, but when Kim faced the cougar, I thought the writers had been smoking crack.

I'm not sure what show I would consider the "best show ever" because most long-running shows have their up and down seasons, but I don't think 24 can compare with the sustained quality or the depth or complexity of _The Sopranos_, just as one example, and the first few seasons of _The West Wing_, as another. _Hill Street Blues_ had a good long run, too, and kept up the quality for a long time.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I basically agree with Magnolia88. It's not a great show, nowhere _near _ best ever.

But it is a fun show, flaws and all. So maybe it does rank as great in pure entertainment value, but not in all categories that I would rate a show on.

But I WILL be watching.


----------



## Kevdog (Apr 18, 2001)

Basically, at this point I watch 24 to make fun of it. This is so far from the best show in the history of television that I would have to question the sanity of someone who would say so.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Kevdog said:


> Basically, at this point I watch 24 to make fun of it. This is so far from the best show in the history of television that I would have to question the sanity of someone who would say so.


Or question their anti-terrorist allegiance!!


----------



## iceman (Mar 2, 2003)

Cancel the SP? My wife won't let me...


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

24 is right back up there at the top, where it belongs


----------



## funbox (Apr 5, 2002)

Blackssr said:


> Are you nuts? 24 is the best show on TV in the last twenty years!


Wow. I don't think I've ever read anything more blasphemous in my life.

1) I only suffered through the first season, but I'll be damned if it didn't have some of the worst acting I've ever seen. The wife, Nina and the daughter get special consideration in this respect. It was just wow.

2) The show is like taking a 90 minute popcorn action flick and dragging out into 16 hours. The amount of just downright stupid subplots were out of control. I don't mind suspending realism, but when you rely on physical chases, etc. that much, its because your plot sucks. You can't compel me to watch for any reason other than to find out if Jack is going to catch so and so, escape from so and so or get shot by so and so?

Watch a season of 'The Wire' and redeem yourselves.


----------



## bcrider (Oct 31, 2000)

I'll tune in just to see Bauer turn into the Incredible Hulk (that was the Hulk ending last season right?)  

Seriously though, I planned on watching Day 5 anyway, but wasn't totally on the edge of my seat waiting for it. But... A&E is airing all 4 seasons and I accidentally turned to A&E, saw "24" airing and couldn't turn the channel until they broke to a commercial. It's that kind of show that can captivate an audience and I can only hope this season will be just as good as the others (Season 3 for me was the best).


----------



## harrinpj1 (Mar 10, 2005)

24 is the reason I bought my TiVo.

I would NEVER miss an episode.


----------



## Z-Todd (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm only 29, so this is the best thing I have seen in the last 29 years. There were times when after viewing an ep of season #4 that I was literally sweating; the show was that intense for me.

I would rank S4 the best, followed closely by S2. The one drawback to S3 was that it was so uneven (idiot Salazar brothers). S4 rocked because of the dynamic Shohreh Aghdashloo (Mrs. Terrorist, mom of Behrooz).


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey, Is it commonly known that (possible spoiler):


Spoiler



Elisha Cuthbert will be back this season


----------

